# Members posting links to newspaper websites



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

May I point out that links to some newspaper articles, e.g. Daily Telegraph, are blocked to non-subscribers after a few seconds, so are unreadable.

Maybe if MHF Members want to allow access to these articles they should copy/paste them into their posts?

Geoff


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Sensible observation and comment.

Davy


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

It is possible I you are a subscriber to click on the"share" icon and provide such articles for non subscribers I believe.

Dick


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Glandwr said:


> It is possible I you are a subscriber to click on the"share" icon and provide such articles for non subscribers I believe.
> 
> Dick


Dick

Sorry chum, not understanding that post particularly the ' I you are a subscriber' bit.

Please explain

Geoff


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Missing an "f" Geoff. Just trying to help. No need to cut n paste. I(f) you are a subscriber and come across a piece that you wish to draw to the attention of others. Look to the top right of the article and there will be an icon that says "share" click and share. Hope it helps :smile2:

Dick


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Whats the point of "subscribing" to MHF if stuff is going to be available to non payers ? . . .


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

vicdicdoc said:


> Whats the point of "subscribing" to MHF if stuff is going to be available to non payers ? . . .


I think you may have misunderstood what was being described, as far as I can see no-one was talking about sharing MHF gems of wisdom anywhere, but what Geoff was talking abut is the way that some people post links to newspaper sites whih require you to be a subscriber of that newspaper site.

If a non-member tries to access the information displayed on that site using the posted link it is not available as the newspapers only allow access to paid subscribers.

BUT there may be a way to share such newspaper sites using a "Share" option that exists.

It might be good if MHF WAS available to non-subscribers for a while to encourage others to log on, register, and then participate, at present they are only allowed limited access and a maximum of 5 posts AFAIK so many people seem to register, post a question, read the answers and then disappear having had their problem sorted by those loyal to the site who pay for that privilege.......

That suggestion has been made MANY times but there has been no response from VS and indeed, one member was answered in a manner that suggested they had totally misunderstood what was being suggested......

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I read it that if you were not a MHF subscriber the link to an article was not available to you.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I have to agree with Kev, that is the way I read it.

Can someone explain who or what is AFAIK?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Drew said:


> I have to agree with Kev, that is the way I read it.
> 
> Can someone explain who or what is AFAIK?


As Far As I Know


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

You learn something every day! 

AFAIALTB

As far as I am led to believe?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

WIGTTFOOS > >

Go for it Drew


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

BOBFOC is my favourite


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

fatbuddha said:


> BOBFOC is my favourite


Nah, clueless FB

Try thisun

YTTDSFOATCCSH  

You need a bit of romance in your soul for that one


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Nah, clueless FB
> 
> Try thisun
> 
> ...


Yours Til The Desert Sands Freeze Over And The Camels Come Skating Home :wink2:

BOBFOC - describes a lady with a great body but not a good looker - Body Off Baywatch Face Off Crimewatch >


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

fatbuddha said:


> BOBFOC is my favourite


 :grin2:

http://www.acronymfinder.com/

:wink2:

Pete


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ywftoaf ???


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

peejay said:


> :grin2:
> 
> http://www.acronymfinder.com/
> 
> ...


No soul some folk


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> No soul some folk


Bah Humbug

:santa:

Pete


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nay lad, it's Baht 'at round ere :roll:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I thought Geoffs post was perfectly clear, perhaps you should read it slowly if you need to.>>

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> I thought Geoffs post was perfectly clear, perhaps you should read it slowly if you need to.>>
> 
> cabby[/uQUOTE]
> 
> What does it say to you phil.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> cabby said:
> 
> 
> > I thought Geoffs post was perfectly clear, perhaps you should read it slowly if you need to.>>
> ...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > Kev
> ...


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

For some papers, such as the Telegraph, you can open and read the linked article if you open it in an incognito window - or the equivalent of whatever your browser calls it.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

In my case, using Chrome, if I *right* click on a link I am given three options:

1. Open link in new tab
2. Open link in new window
3. Open link in incognito window

I normally go for the first option, which allows me to continue reading the rest of the thread without waiting for the link to open. I can then go back to read the link later if I need to. As has been stated above, sometimes you can only open the link in an incognito window & sometimes even that doesn't work.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry just got held up kev.

What Geoff is saying is, will MHF members copy and paste the subject of their link in a post rather than just a link, as some MHF members might not be members of say the 'telegraph on line' and be unable to read what the link has taken them to.Then non members of the said newspaper on line, will be able to read the information.This often happens when you have Adblock as well.

cabby


----------

